
World's thinnest (2mm) mechanical watch that can be used - bookofjoe
https://cnaluxury.channelnewsasia.com/obsessions/world-s-thinnest-mechanical-watch-12727192
======
dTal
It's beautiful. Even quartz watches that thin are rare.

There is something inspiring about the combination of practicality and
impracticality in a project like that. I'd like to see the philosophy scaled
up. Nobody has ever built a practical mechanical computer. What could a modern
clockwork engineer accomplish?

